# Hello From Seattle



## Lucca (Nov 26, 2017)

I have been looking at this forum for quite some time and decided to officially become a member. We live in coffee loving Seattle Washington. We have spent a lot of time in your country. I got to work at Abbey Road Studios a few years back and our son spent a year in Liverpool attending Paul McCartney's school LIPA. Here's my current setup, not including a Mazzer Mini that we use for large gatherings.

Below is a Lucca from Quick Mill and the beautiful HG One grinder. Happy Christmas and all the best from the Pacific Northwest!

Mike


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Mike welcome sweet setup mate


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Lucca said:


> I have been looking at this forum for quite some time and decided to officially become a member. We live in coffee loving Seattle Washington. We have spent a lot of time in your country. I got to work at Abbey Road Studios a few years back and our son spent a year in Liverpool attending Paul McCartney's school LIPA. Here's my current setup, not including a Mazzer Mini that we use for large gatherings.
> 
> Below is a Lucca from Quick Mill and the beautiful HG One grinder. Happy Christmas and all the best from the Pacific Northwest!
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike and welcome,

Lovely set up, I've got the HG1 too and love it. That said I see the appeal of a second 'large gathering' electric grinder!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mike, a very tidy looking setup you have there.


----------

